# Vulcan Arms CL Sizewell



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Just come back from a night at the CL at the Vulcan Arms sizewell, about a mile from the nuclear stations, not very level site but its got water and electric, had a nice carvery in the pub restaurant, beef or pork, fresh veg, bottle of wine, sweet and the pitch £44.00.

Went for a good walk on the beach this morning, partly spoilt by DOG owners allowing there pets to POO anywhere and not clear the mess up. This seems to be a favorite spot for owners as there is a large car park and very large area of dunes.

Before anybody askes we have checked, and we don't glow in the dark.

Olley


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Quote "Before anybody askes we have checked, and we don't glow in the dark".

Just what I was going to ask :lol: 
Maybe the lazy dog owners didn't pick up their pets poo as they didn't want to risk contaminating themselves


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi olley

the vulcan's arms seem ok but look what that radiation has done to his ears :lol: :lol: 

mike


----------



## 97976 (Mar 4, 2006)

Surprised that we didn't cross paths today. we have just made a whistle stop tour of that coast. We left home today at 0530hrs had breakfast in filixstow a pint in Aldebough, tea on the beach at Thorp Ness, dinner on the beach at Dunage then finished off the day at Southwold. We arrived back in Watford at 1900hrs. Had a brilliant day. You are right there is a lot of doggy do dar on the beaches. That coast does have a lot to offer, I was hoping to keep it to myself now the hole site knows.


----------



## 97976 (Mar 4, 2006)

bump


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hi

Just to say lazy dog owners really annoy me and give other dog owners a bad name.

When I am out walking with my dog and see other dogs doing their business, I provide the owner with a bag and suggest they risk a £50.00 fine in Barnsley for dog fouling!

Moan over

Rapide561


----------

